# Exit the uae



## nazzac (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, my visa is issued from the Ajman free zone. My visa expires on the 21/4/2013. can i leave the country after my visa expires without cancellation of my visa from the free zone? I have no debts or any kind of criminal records. I have completed 3 years with my employer.

Kindly advise


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You can leave, but doing so well probably cause issues if you try to come back for employment. Although because of its a free zone visa it will not affect your MOL visa status in the future. I would recommend just getting it canceled prior to leaving, to be safe ....


----------



## nazzac (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Saraswat,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I just need the conformation that i would be able to leave with out any problem, i am just concerned if i will have to complete any formalities at the airport or will i face any issues at the airport with the Passport control since it is an expired visa without cancelation


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Unless you get the visa cancelled, if you try to leave after expiration of said visa, you will face issues at the airport .. again I do not recommend you leave without getting your visa cancelled first ....


----------

